# Over heating, oil in water / water in oil please help



## S4Steve (Nov 5, 2006)

*Overheating, oil in water / water in oil please help*

Here's the deal I thought it was my head gasket at first, but I have talked to a few mechanics and they all seem to be in agreement with each other. That the copper head gaskets on the 2.7t are bullet proof and that it is unlikely that this is the problem. However, no one has given me any idea what it could be. My question to all who may read this what your thoughts? Could it be the head gasket, oil cooler, or some other catastrophic failure?
Had knock or tick come from engine just before overheating
Car currently has water in the oil and oil in the water.
Overheats when idling.
Pertinent info: 
Car has 93k miles ago
Just had turbos replaced at 86k 
Full synthetic oil change every 4k never dirty
Following Engine Mods:
Forged Diverter Valves
APR Software
Appreciate any help that can be given. I have searched archive content and have not found anything that sheds any light on the subject. Thanks for any help. If I left out anything please feel free to ask. I just spent 6k on repairs and really don't want to have to do it again.



_Modified by S4Steve at 12:27 PM 9-14-2008_


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Overheating, oil in water / water in oil please help (S4Steve)*

Sounds really bad - I really feel for you. Somewhere along the line the oil/water interface has been compromised. And this is not good news. It could be the head gasket. Isnt the oil cooler an air to liquid interface? 
I am not an audi master but I do work on larger engines- and this sounds like a head gasket. Unlikely does not mean that is does not happen. Let us know what going on. Again- I feel for you.


----------



## S4Steve (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Overheating, oil in water / water in oil please help (temagnus2004)*

Thanks appreciate it. I agree with you that it has to be the head gasket. I can't see it being much else. I've worked on VR6's, 16V, 8v, but being that you have to drop the engine, kill a smurf, and save school children from a burning building just to work on it I would rather pay someone else to fix it.


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Overheating, oil in water / water in oil please help (S4Steve)*

Got an update on what the problem was/is ?


----------

